# open flesh wound infection???



## dkreef (May 23, 2008)

last week, i added melafix to help heal torn fins on some of my fish. then 2days ago i noticed dolphin and lwandas side scale had white film. then today part of it is open flesh exposing white meat and see some red too. 
as of now, im doing 50% water change and adding aquarium salt to promote wound healing but im thinkin this is an infection.
can anyone tell me what this is and what i should do?


----------



## dkreef (May 23, 2008)

btw, i do not a QT tank. will need to treat whole.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

IMO a fish with an open wound needs to be isolated and treated. If your fish is a small adult/sub adult you should try and place it in a breeding net or trap as these can be used to house fish which are injured. But the best option is to place an injured fish in a hospital tank and treat the fish as you have been doing with melafix and perform regular changes. Also try to establish how your fish got injured to prevent a similar occurence.


----------



## sgwn73 (Jan 1, 2010)

IMO in a well kept tank isolation isn't necessary! I have fish that have rubbed rocks or got picked on in a scrap with another male that have received smaller flesh wounds. I of course keep an eye on them and they heal nicely within a matter of days. Good example...my dominate Lemon Jake darted after another Jake and in the process head butted some lace rock....removing a few scales and cut himself right on the forehead above his right eye. This was 2 days ago...I saw it happen. Yesterday morning....he looks great...spot healing nicely! Now I do keep my tank on the warmer side...currently at 84 with some salt in the water...but if you see any signs of stress or disease with your cut fish I would def consider isolation!


----------



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

i had that before and used maracyn II. Fish was perfect in a week and a half, started eating 3 days after treatment started.


----------



## dkreef (May 23, 2008)

well dolphin is getting worse and decided to put him in QT tank. he has full blown columnaris now. infection moved to mouth area. side ulcer is total red sore. he wont eat. swims ok.
we shall see if he makes it. gonna use maracyn and maracyn 2.


----------



## dkreef (May 23, 2008)

put them in hospital tank (30gal) with lots of flow and sponge filter. got maracyn plus. seem to be doing ok. it says to treat day 1,3,5. now am i suppose to do water change daily?
planning to remove 10gal from QT tank and add water from main tank. 
also should still add salt and melafix in addition to maracyn plus?


----------

